

Ask HN: What numbers do you pay attention to daily? - blooberr

I look up the USD&#x2F;yen exchange rate almost every day. Right now it&#x27;s 119.96.<p>How about everyone? What do you track? Doesn&#x27;t have to be work related!
======
Varkiil
€/CHF exchange rate : it has gone crazy lately and working for CHF while
living with € it's pretty important for me.

------
gadders
My one rep maxes in squat, deadlift, bench and press. To be honest, it's only
4 days/week as that's how often I hit the gym but they are the closest things
to your question.

------
Piskvorrr
Weight, outside air temperature, bank account balance, train delay.

------
symbion
Lately ? My weight :P

